# Best Hygrometer?



## thegoldenmackid

I dropped my Credo into some water. Don't ask, I'm not really sure. It's been off ever since, reading about 7% off, reading 59% in a humidor w/ 65% beads and reading 68% with salt test. 

I would replace it with another given I don't know if the temperature is off and my OCDness will kick in. However, the thing is $40, significantly higher then most cigar hygrometers and doesn't allow for manual adjusting. I never calibrated it, unlike my manual ones, it seemed to be quite accurate given the beads.

From stalking the humidor pictures I know the HygroSet II (Round) is fairly popular, any reason not to get this? Any better alternatives?


----------



## StephenW

I own 4 rounds and one rectangular (2 of the rounds are the "new" Xikar branded ones and two are the single button Hygroset ones). They're all pretty much the same - as long as it's adjustable and you salt test them, you'll be fine. You did miss the Hygrosets for $14.98 on CM today though. =/


----------



## reblyell

I use this one from Humi-Care:
Humi-Care Digital Hygrometer - Cigars International

I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Claes

I bought both of my digital hygros years ago at B&M's for around $30 each. From everything I've read you can pick up digitals for around $10 at a walmart or Home Depot in the gardening section. I would suggest those. That or just buy some heartfelt beads and forget about the hygrometer.


----------



## bloominonion

If you want accurate go with a psycrometer, not a hygrometer as it does the real measurement of moisture content in air by wet and dry bulb differentials. The first one here looks pretty cool and even has an alarm for the existence of mold conditions. If nothing else, you could use it to accurately calibrate a hygro hahaha.

Bad part is they are expensive...

Amazon.com: Extech 445814 Stationary Hygro Thermometer Psychrometer with Audible Humidity Alert: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Extech RH390 Precision Dual Display Hygro Thermometer Psychrometer: Home Improvement

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_03499994000P?vName=Tools&psid=FROOGLE01&sName=Test+&cName=ElectriciansTools&sid=IDx20070921x00003a


----------



## StephenW

Claes said:


> I bought both of my digital hygros years ago at B&M's for around $30 each. From everything I've read you can pick up digitals for around $10 at a walmart or Home Depot in the gardening section. I would suggest those. That or just buy some heartfelt beads and forget about the hygrometer.


This is another option. Buy 3x the number of hygrometers you need. Salt test all of them. Return the ones that aren't properly calibrated/don't need.


----------



## BDSmith

I dunno if they make one that's water proof? :bounce:

I've always just used the rectangular ones, although I just picked up two of the Western Caliber III Digital Hygrometer from BH with my order of ConservaGel. They claim accuracy +/- 1%. 

Sorry, can't post links yet until I have 30 posts. :-|


----------



## bbrodnax

I took a chance on a Little Havana hygrometer that I found on ebay for $17. It salt tested at 76%. I also bought three from walmart for about $7 each, salt tested them, and all but one was within +/- 2%, so I took the third one back. Since I have bought these hygrometers I have purchased beads from heartfelt, so IMO, they are not necessary. But they do give me piece of mind.


----------



## ongreystreet

If it's 7% RH off, take a readin, and subtract 7.

Or just do what I do, and don't use a hydrometer at all.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Until you enter the realm of the NIST Certified Hygrometer, you're playing with cheap, chinese made toys.

Here's one example, but there are hundreds.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke

I've had (3) Caliber III's in my coolidor for years and they are dead on!


----------



## moznmar

I have 2 Little Havana's, which consistently read 1% different than each other. I haven't tested them yet, but will do so this week out of curiousity.


----------



## golfguy

I've been happy with the Madelaine (Xikar) round with the calibration button. It was $30 from a b&m, and well worth it. As my collection grows, I'll probably look into something more sophisticated, like Herf N Turf showed in his post.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

I went the Home Depot route. I think I somehow f'd up the salt test. The salt test never got to reading over 70% on all three hygrometers whereas I let them sit with beads for only four hours and they all were reading 65%. I'm pretty sure the Credo isn't off, just slow. It only updates itself once every 45 minutes (as opposed to once every minute or so before) - probably better that way. 

The Home Depot hygromoters are decently accurate, they read one and three degrees off temperature from the Credo, but they were $10 a piece. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## phisch

Amazon.com: Little Havana Hygrometer: Kitchen & Dining
I use the Little Havana also in my cabinet and it's spot on. salt tested at 75% on the dot.


----------



## Krish the Fish

I was just wondering if changing the battery in your Credo would affect anything (assuming you have a digital one). Isn't that how it calibrates? If so, then you could just pop in a new battery, salt test it, and bam you should be good (fingers crossed).

Hope it helps,

K


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Krish the Fish said:


> I was just wondering if changing the battery in your Credo would affect anything (assuming you have a digital one). Isn't that how it calibrates? If so, then you could just pop in a new battery, salt test it, and bam you should be good (fingers crossed).
> 
> Hope it helps,
> 
> K


Didn't think of that. Will do and report back.


----------



## StephenW

Does anyone know if the Oregon Scientific units (remote monitors) can be calibrated? Or have people just been salt testing and returning (or compensating for the difference)?


----------



## Halen

Herf N Turf said:


> Until you enter the realm of the NIST Certified Hygrometer, you're playing with cheap, chinese made toys.


Excellent point regarding the NIST Certified Hygrometer. Ordered one off of Amazon for my newly acquired Vinotemp off of CL. I figured the money saved on the Vinotemp, was good dollars towards a Hygrometer.


----------



## BigKev77

I have had great luck with my Caliber III units all within 1%
Caliber III Digital Hygrometer - eBay (item 200513803760 end time Sep-05-10 13:03:10 PDT)

I recently bought a couple Hygroset II's. They are adjustable and seem to be working well within 1%. Have to say I like the Caliber III since it reads within 1% and I don't have to adjust it.


----------



## marked

I bought this at WalMart for $8. The pic was taken during the 50th hour of salt testing. It maintained this 75% reading from about hour 18 through hour 60. This was actually the third unit I purchased, but the others were only 2% off. I'm just anal and wanted to see if I could find one that would hit 75% dead on, and since a return to the WalMart down the street is no huge effort, that's what I did.


----------



## MrMayorga

I am perfectly happy with the five Western Caliber III's that I've had for the past three years. I will check them against each other once a year and they all read within 1 or 2 % of each other. I never salt tested them because Western advises against it. As long as they are staying close to each other, I'm happy. Occasionally the screen blanks out on them but I just pop the battery out, wipe it off with a clean wash cloth, place it back in and am good to go. I am planning getting a NIST certified one for my Vino (as the ever so wise herf n turf suggests) as a birthday or Christmas present to myself though.


----------



## Trip59

Halen said:


> Excellent point regarding the NIST Certified Hygrometer. Ordered one off of Amazon for my newly acquired Vinotemp off of CL. I figured the money saved on the Vinotemp, was good dollars towards a Hygrometer.


What did you search for to find this, I kept getting not founds when I searched for NIST Certified Hygrometer, it would cancel one of the words and give me alternate suggestions

Trip


----------



## Halen

Trip59 said:


> What did you search for to find this, I kept getting not founds when I searched for NIST Certified Hygrometer, it would cancel one of the words and give me alternate suggestions
> 
> Trip


Here is the exact model I picked up off of Amazon:

Extech 445815 Humidity Meter with Alarm and Remote Probe


----------



## logos

Any other feedback on Extech device?

I am debating if I should spend the extra money to get it...


----------



## Tman

Until I can see some proof that the Extech is heads and shoulders above in terms of RH% calculating circuitry or sensor element, I don't see any reason to switch from my HygroSet.

The only absolute guaranteed result you will get to measure RH% is to use a wet/dry bulb temperature and use a psychrometer chart to figure out the RH% value. Everything else is a leap of faith, IMHO. Good hygrometer will probably take you within a few percent margin of error.

If you can get the salt test down and have a point of reference, do not sweat that much effort into RH%. This is supposed to be an enjoyable hobby.


----------



## logos

good point!


----------



## marked

Which is why I'll continue to buy the Wally World hygrometers. People can say they're crap all day, but I don't give a fvck. I salt test them and they're at 75%. I put them in with beads and they lock in at 65%. Good enough for me, and I can buy 5 or 6 of them for the price of one NIST certified hygrometer or psychometer.


----------



## Cigary

marked said:


> Which is why I'll continue to buy the Wally World hygrometers. People can say they're crap all day, but I don't give a fvck. I salt test them and they're at 75%. I put them in with beads and they lock in at 65%. Good enough for me, and I can buy 5 or 6 of them for the price of one NIST certified hygrometer or psychometer.


I hear ya...I've got 5 of them and tested all of them along with the 5 of the smaller ones...each one is dead nutts on because I took the time to test each one in a big ole bag...the ones that were more than 2% off went back until I had all 10 within 1-2% tolerance. 10 hygros for $70 and they are all within a RCH...I likee!


----------



## hurkgt18

I went and got the Western Digital Caliber III digital hygro. Did the salt test and the next morning it was sitting at a perfect 75%. I never have to guess where the humidity level is in my humidor. I love it


----------



## MoreBeer

I have 6 of those Accurite hygro's from Lowe's. (Same as sold at Walmart). They're all off by 3% - 6%. However if you "know" how far they're off, just simply mark them as such. I have a few others others too, some good good, some bad.

A while back I borrowed a highly accurate calibrated lab grade hygro which goes for about $1,000 and tested my cheapos against it. Turns out my salt tests did just as well as far as determining accuracy.


----------



## donovanrichardson

marked said:


> Which is why I'll continue to buy the Wally World hygrometers. People can say they're crap all day, but I don't give a fvck. I salt test them and they're at 75%. I put them in with beads and they lock in at 65%. Good enough for me, and I can buy 5 or 6 of them for the price of one NIST certified hygrometer or psychometer.


Can I ask how you salt tested and for how long? I bought one and I couldn't get it up to to 75% within eight hours. I plan on taking it back and exchanging because obviously if you and others are having luck, there are some good ones out there!


----------



## Alexandra Khilova

It's hard to answer when you're not an expert. 
In this case, I rely on authoritative reviews such as 
https://reviewsacademy.com/best-hygrometer/ 
Best Hygrometers 2016 - BestAdvisor.com 
https://reviewsacademy.com/best-hygrometer/

According to them, EXTECH 445715 and SensorPush Hygrometer are the best.


----------



## callietech

I am using AcuRite 00613 Indoor Hygrometer (best digital hygrometer).









It is bestseller on amazon and reviews are also good. I am using it from 5 month and I am happy with it.


----------



## redrover

Any good inexpensive ones on amazon for a small tupperdor?


----------



## Bird-Dog

redrover said:


> Any good inexpensive ones on amazon for a small tupperdor?


Not cheap, but I swear by Western Caliber IV's. Aside from being highly reliable, they don't take up much room which is important to me in a small tupper.

I think some other people have mentioned having good luck with Accurites they get at Walmart.


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> Not cheap, but I swear by Western Caliber IV's. Aside from being highly reliable, they don't take up much room which is important to me in a small tupper.
> 
> I think some other people have mentioned having good luck with Accurites they get at Walmart.


Love my accurites..

Sent from Joe's other recliner


----------



## Shaver702

Get one that you can calibrate. I bought the round xikar years ago and when I recheck this particular one it gets a little worse over time. Wish xikar mad this particular one calibratible. Esp for the price and brand. Right now I’ve switched to boveda smart sensor and love it those far. Granted I have switched to heartfelt beads so there is little worry with that humidification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Push sensor...easiest to calibrate also...hands down...little sensitive tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayes

I have the Boveda. Check out the thread for my findings. It's been good for me though and you can check it with your phone.


----------

